# Commande MS-Dos equivalente



## Shurikn (29 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je souhaiterai pouvoir créer des mappages réseau en ligne de commande. 
Voir les partages à distance (net view), etc...
Est-ce possible? J'ai pu faire des ping, mais c'est tout...
Si oui, trouve-t-on des listes avec les références des commandes ou tout simplement une aide directement dans les lignes de commande comme sous Win avec le "/?".

J'ai accès au ressources partagées de mon PC, mais c'est très bizzare, il me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe pour m'y connecter (compte sur la machine distante pc) et je peux mettre n'importe quel nom et mot de passe j'y ai accès. 
Y a-t-il un cache que l'on peut ré-initialiser pour les mots de passe réseau? Je ne vois que ça.

Merci d'avance, rien que de m'avoir lu 

++ §hu


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour

Pour mapper mes disques r&#233;seau en ligne de commande (si j'ai bien compris ce que tu demandes), j'utilise "mount" ou, plus directement "mount_smbfs". Et pour voir mes connexions, j'utilise "netstat".

Chez moi aussi, j'arrive &#224; acc&#233;der aux partages du PC sans entrer de mot de passe (alors qu'il y en a un normalement). Bonjour la s&#233;curit&#233; !


----------



## Shurikn (29 Août 2006)

Yep un grand merci...Et je rentre ou ces lignes de commandes? dans la console "Terminal"?Sinon pour le mot de passe c'est abusé! Vais me rensigner.Thanks!++ §hu


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Août 2006)

Oui. Dans Terminal.

Ou bien tu peux faire un fichier de script bash, si tu veux pouvoir lancer les commandes &#224; partir de l'interface graphique.

Tape "man mount" ou "man mount_smbfs" pour conna&#238;tre la syntaxe et les options.


----------



## Shurikn (29 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup, vais me lancer! 

++ §hu


----------

